# Indoor climbing competition



## Hannes (Feb 2, 2014)

A couple of years ago I was involved in starting up a climbing competition series for the universities in and around London. Yesterday was round three of season four and I decided to go down and take some photos of the action. Lighting was unfortunately pretty dire with lots of fluorescent tubes and bright green crash mats with vaguely pink walls so each corner needed a separate colour balance


----------



## Hannes (Feb 2, 2014)

a couple more


----------



## Hannes (Feb 2, 2014)

and last three, since the top three guys all had the same score a climb off was needed


----------

